# Caos ad Amici: il figlio di Gigi D'Alessio insulta "La Paranza" di Silvestri



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2022)

Increscioso episodio avvenuto nella trasmissione *Amici di Maria De Filippi*, quando *LDA *(figlio di Gigi D'Alessio e la sua ex moglie Carmela Barbato) e *Calma *hanno saputo che nella seconda puntata del serale della trasmissione di Canale 5 dovranno interpretare *"La Paranza" di Daniele Silvestri*, brano contro la mafia che il cantautore romano portò a Sanremo 2007.

LDA ha commentato: _"*Preparare un pezzo così è una perdita di tempo*...Era meglio per me un reggaeton, almeno parlava di qualcosa. *Vestiamoci* *da papere, a questo punto!...io resto allibito". *_Calma gli ha risposto così: _*"Quando arriva al punto in cui dice 'la paranza è una danza che se balla de panza' io mi vergogno"*_.

La risposta indignata del professore *Rudy Zerbi*, che all'epoca produsse il suddetto brano di Daniele Silvestri: _"*Intanto, chi si deve vergognare siete voi, *ma non di cantare una canzone così, *ma per l’ignoranza con cui avete affrontato un pezzo del genere, per la supponenza con cui parlate di cose che non sapete neanche cosa siano e per la strafottenza con cui vi rivolgete a un artista come Daniele Silvestri. Voi sapete di cosa parla “La paranza”? Voi lo sapete che parla di mafia, di Cosa Nostra? No, non lo sapete, perché siete ignoranti, presuntuosi, supponenti, saccenti e fate una figura terribile. Davanti a una cosa del genere, io mi vergognerei*…Ci vestiamo da papere? Non sapete neanche di cosa parlate"_.

Anche il padre di LDA, il cantante *Gigi D'Alessio* è intervenuto e lo ha fatto su instagram rispondendo a Rudy Zerbi: _"Bravo Rudy, condivido tutto quello che hai detto. I ragazzi devono ancora crescere ed imparare tanto. Un anno di Amici non basta"._


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Increscioso episodio avvenuto nella trasmissione *Amici di Maria De Filippi*, quando *LDA *(figlio di Gigi D'Alessio e la sua ex moglie Carmela Barbato) e *Calma *hanno saputo che nella seconda puntata del serale della trasmissione di Canale 5 dovranno interpretare *"La Paranza" di Daniele Silvestri*, brano contro la mafia che il cantautore romano portò a Sanremo 2007.
> 
> LDA ha commentato: _"*Preparare un pezzo così è una perdita di tempo*...Era meglio per me un reggaeton, almeno parlava di qualcosa. *Vestiamoci* *da papere, a questo punto!...io resto allibito". *_Calma gli ha risposto così: _*"Quando arriva al punto in cui dice 'la paranza è una danza che se balla de panza' io mi vergogno"*_.
> 
> ...


Mai saputo che fosse una canzone contro la mafia, pensavo parlasse di mangiate di pesce o roba simile.. Del resto a parte un po' il ritornello non ho mai ascoltato il testo..
Oggettivamente è una canzone che fa cacare e di nessun valore musicale..
Però se la devi cantare almeno prima di criticare documentati 5 minuti


----------



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Increscioso episodio avvenuto nella trasmissione *Amici di Maria De Filippi*, quando *LDA *(figlio di Gigi D'Alessio e la sua ex moglie Carmela Barbato) e *Calma *hanno saputo che nella seconda puntata del serale della trasmissione di Canale 5 dovranno interpretare *"La Paranza" di Daniele Silvestri*, brano contro la mafia che il cantautore romano portò a Sanremo 2007.
> 
> LDA ha commentato: _"*Preparare un pezzo così è una perdita di tempo*...Era meglio per me un reggaeton, almeno parlava di qualcosa. *Vestiamoci* *da papere, a questo punto!...io resto allibito". *_Calma gli ha risposto così: _*"Quando arriva al punto in cui dice 'la paranza è una danza che se balla de panza' io mi vergogno"*_.
> 
> ...


La canzone di Silvestri la reputo tra le peggiori mai fatte, al di là del tema serio. Però le dichiarazioni di sto LDA sul reggaeton la dicono lunga sulla "cultura" musicale e GENERALE di questi pagliacci che vanno concorrenti lì per farsi giudicare dal principe Filiberto, noto già per la sua grande prestazione canora in quel sanremo con Pupo ed il tenore scomparso di cui nessuno ricorda più il nome  .


----------



## dadensa (25 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Increscioso episodio avvenuto nella trasmissione *Amici di Maria De Filippi*, quando *LDA *(figlio di Gigi D'Alessio e la sua ex moglie Carmela Barbato) e *Calma *hanno saputo che nella seconda puntata del serale della trasmissione di Canale 5 dovranno interpretare *"La Paranza" di Daniele Silvestri*, brano contro la mafia che il cantautore romano portò a Sanremo 2007.
> 
> LDA ha commentato: _"*Preparare un pezzo così è una perdita di tempo*...Era meglio per me un reggaeton, almeno parlava di qualcosa. *Vestiamoci* *da papere, a questo punto!...io resto allibito". *_Calma gli ha risposto così: _*"Quando arriva al punto in cui dice 'la paranza è una danza che se balla de panza' io mi vergogno"*_.
> 
> ...



Figura barbina, a prescindere che la canzone piaccia o meno, la scena è stata abbastanza imbarazzante. Sanno anche di essere inquadrati (al netto del fatto che possa o meno essere costruita la cosa).
Detto questo, sarebbe anche bello che prima di una assegnazione vengano spiegate le canzoni, aiuterebbero loro stessi alla consapevolezza di ciò che vanno a cantare e, forse, ad evitare poi questi atteggiamenti. In fondo sono ragazzi giovani, giovanissimi come lo siamo stati tutti.
Anche io diciottenne dissi alla mia insegnante di lettere che i promessi sposi fosse un romanzo sopravvalutato (e non per spavalderia, solo per mia modesta opinione) .E' bello anche che si possa avere un confronto costruttivo su idee e non pensare che se non si è un Dante non si possa dare una opinione su Manzoni o , parlando di musica, si debba per forza essere un Morricone per poter giudicare un brano di Silvestri.


----------

